# Whaler? Hog's Trough?



## Footer

What is a "whaler"? How does it differ from a "hog's trough"?


----------



## derekleffew

Students-only until 06/28/10, please.


----------



## Drmafreek

Alright, I suppose I'll let the students go first.


----------



## dvsDave

Any students want to take a stab at this?


----------



## MrsFooter

Um, duh, a whaler is someone (preferably with a gray-ish beard,) who throws harpoons at large ocean mammals, while a hog's trough is something that you dump slop into so the piggies can eat. Like, totally duh!

Oh, wait, we were supposed to let the students go first? Sorry, guys.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Is this a rehash of the strongback vs hogs trough debate?


----------



## Anvilx

Does a hog's trough have anything to do with a trough strip light?


----------



## otherwho

Whaler = low- profile stiffeners for steel framed flats – a steel hog trough [1] 
hog trough = "angle iron" made of wood. L shaped piece of wood [2] 

So a Whaler is used to made the set panels flat and thinner than a hog trough support/framing. The whaler differs from the hog trough use steel/metal not wood that a hog trough use. 

So is this even close?

sources
[1] Technical design solutions for theatre: the technical brief collection By Don Harvey, Yale School of Drama. Dept. of Technical Design
and Production (page 150) http://books.google.ca/books?id=hQVVpjT89i8C&lpg=PA149&ots=xAwVsy-Djb&dq=whaler%20theater&pg=PA150#v=onepage&q=whaler%20theater&f=false
[2] Scenic design and lighting techniques: a basic guide for theatre
By Chuck B. Gloman, Rob Napoli http://books.google.ca/books?id=9HQ...s trough theater&pg=PA179#v=onepage&q&f=false (page 179)


----------



## Footer

otherwho said:


> Whaler = low- profile stiffeners for steel framed flats – a steel hog trough [1]
> hog trough = "angle iron" made of wood. L shaped piece of wood [2]
> 
> So a Whaler is used to made the set panels flat and thinner than a hog trough support/framing. The whaler differs from the hog trough use steel/metal not wood that a hog trough use.
> 
> So is this even close?
> 
> sources
> [1] Technical design solutions for theatre: the technical brief collection By Don Harvey, Yale School of Drama. Dept. of Technical Design
> and Production (page 150) Technical design solutions for ... - Google Books
> [2] Scenic design and lighting techniques: a basic guide for theatre
> By Chuck B. Gloman, Rob Napoli Scenic design and lighting ... - Google Books (page 179)



Yup, thats it! One of my professors in college wrote that article, I have spent more days talking about hogs trough then I care to mention. Otherwho, care to add whaler to the wiki?


----------



## derekleffew

WHY is it called a whaler, and what does it have to do with "large ocean mammals"?


----------



## otherwho

Footer said:


> Yup, thats it! One of my professors in college wrote that article, I have spent more days talking about hogs trough then I care to mention. Otherwho, care to add whaler to the wiki?




i have not ever used a whaler, added to that i'm have both dyslexia and dysgraphia, therefor probability not the best person to write the wiki. I can not describe when/how to uses for whaler/ hog trough.


----------



## sk8rsdad

derekleffew said:


> WHY is it called a whaler, and what does it have to do with "large ocean mammals"?



*Theory 1:*
Maybe it has something to do with Yale University and an homage to an NHL team that is now known as the Carolina Hurricanes?

*Theory 2:*
Possibly something to do with corsets?


----------



## Anvilx

Otherwho I don't think it really matters what you have, though I am a little bit puzzled as to how dysgraphia will affect your typing. We aren't talking about a 5 page paper on whalers, heck you could probably just copy what you wrote above. The beuty of a wiki is that *anyone* can contribute, but every article must start somewhere.

Hey, if you don't want to write it just say you don't want to no need for excuses.


----------



## derekleffew

Pure speculation as to the origin of the term...

See the two maroon stripes running horizontally on the side of the boat?


http://www.kerstin-tarach.de/Fotosatlas/2002_05_California/Seitensteuerung/LV_Treasur_Island.htm

Intended to reinforce the hull, they are known as "whaling boards" or "whalers." 

Which would kind of indicate that they should be flat and not on edge. In wood, with flat, Broadway flats, would simply be called a "stiffening batten" or "stiffener," and possibly attached with keeper hooks.


----------



## Tex

Interesting.
I've never heard the term "hog trough". I've always heard the term "whaler" or "stiffener" used for both metal and wooden items.


----------



## ship

I agree with Tex. Never heard of "hog trough" - or if I have it's somethin I never used either but considered as the same...dismissed as a non-proper term. I'm also yet to ever use a wooden whaler on a steel or aluminum framd set piece. What's going on here? Someone trying to re-define the terms in making them less than localized persay? This given a Texas and Illionois objection to what's above said - and there is real differencs between the two countries in most everything else. Wikopedia crap, get a text book. If not in it, get another. If found but not confirmed after three, get more. For me the two are the same, one is more prope but I would assume of the other. Now how you gonna make a L-Stiff into a Hog Trough without adding another board? This from my rememberance (possibly wrong) of what such a thing is. L-Stiff more better term if the case on the other hand.


Have a nice day


----------



## gsu6trohpies

As a Southerner working in North Jersey I get poked fun at for using the term Whaler. My crew, many from the north Pacific coast and north east think that it is a southern term and only rubes use it. Is that Correct? I also earned my stripes in a predominantly steel shop.


----------



## TEarlywine

I and many of my workers learned a wood L stiffener is "hog trough", so maybe it's a west coast thing (and I too have always wondered how it's a trough without being a U shape). I wouldn't look down on "whaler" as long as everyone knew what we're talking about (love nautical in Theatre, my desk loft here in the shop is the wheelhouse).


----------

